# Tyre dressing applicator



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Another thread there was a reference about sponges for applying tyre dressing and it got me thinking.

I had a Meguiars tyre dressing applicator sponge in a plastic sleeve, but it only lasted for about 5 applications before the sponge started to crumble and yet cost £5.95
Someone on here suggested one of those kitchen sponges with the yellow backing with the green scouring face to use instead.

I found a third way... shoe shine sponge... they cost less than a quid and come in a plastic applicator. They last about the same amount of time as the meg one but cost far less, still trying different makes to see if one outlasts the others. I find by the time I've wet it with Fk108 the embedded shoe shine stuff doesn't have much effect, not noticeable anyway.

Also got the wife to order the following from asda to try (she thinks I'm super sad)
http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml?cmpid=ahc-_-ghs-sna1-_-asdacom-dsk-_-hp#/product/1870765

and to see if these last long or not (says extra tough)
http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml?cmpid=ahc-_-ghs-sna1-_-asdacom-dsk-_-hp#/product/910001170234


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I just use a microfiber applicator pad as it doesn't break apart like sponge applicators


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonny did try a little MF but found it got very wet absorbing the liquid and when I applied pressure to the tyre a lot ran out, found a sponge held onto the liquid better.
Perhaps I over apply


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

60p car wash sponge from ASDA, cut into four.... Bargain... :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

stuartr said:


> Jonny did try a little MF but found it got very wet absorbing the liquid and when I applied pressure to the tyre a lot ran out, found a sponge held onto the liquid better.
> Perhaps I over apply


Suppose depends on the dressing ive never had any issues with this tbh but the dressings I use you only need 2 pea size drops per tyre if that!

I do always wash it out every so often so that it doesn't clog up with loads of old dressings


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I've had one of these for years, but mine doesn't have a cover which I suspect has caused yours to fall apart, trapping any moisture in.

Same thing happened to my 1Z pflege, used it a couple of times, next time sponge fell apart.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

ive had a tyre sponge in plastic holder too and tbh didn't like it that much

Much prefer applicators as can work the product into the tyre better to avoid sling


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Depends on the dressing really ... Personally my favourite is a paint brush 

Or if I'm using Meg's endurance gel I use the Meg's sponge and find its spot on , had it years still like new lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

12 sponges from Iceland for a quid.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I recently bought the Dr Beasley tire applicator and it's very good. Very good quality and the price is cerys reasonable too. Take a look at Bears Wax Factory website.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been using a microfibre applicator pad every since my Megs tyre applicator fell apart dressing my friends tyres, been going strong for about 4 months and hasn't shown any sign of wear apart from being a bit dirty.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Jord said:


> I've been using a microfibre applicator pad every since my Megs tyre applicator fell apart dressing my friends tyres, been going strong for about 4 months and hasn't shown any sign of wear apart from being a bit dirty.


Just give it a wash with fairy under the tap and air dry and it's not perfect but loads better! I've been going 12 months with my microfibre pad and still fine


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer the 12 for 99p from China applicators. I find anything thicker the product is absorbed into it before it's even touched the tyres. They're cheap enugh to just throw away.. But I'm a tight northerner & sling them in the wash:thumb:.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Just give it a wash with fairy under the tap and air dry and it's not perfect but loads better! I've been going 12 months with my microfibre pad and still fine


I've just been throwing it in the washing machine to be honest, it's 'clean' just looks a dark from being used over and over on tyres, not really an issue though, find it a lot better than using sponge applicators on tyres.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I used the tyre applicators from serious performance (i think, they are two tone grey and look similar to the megs ones) until recently. Bought 2 as expected to fall apart like similar ones have in the past but the first lasted well meaning the other one is as new. I prefer using a paintbrush these days as it works into the contours better and wastes less product. FK350 is my dressing of choice ATM which is a thicker version of what the op uses, so probably more suited to belong brushed on.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I just cut up old grout sponges to perfect size that I used with ONR. They work great and are much tougher than normal dressers.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I use this and it's lasted over a year and it's great. 
http://www.eco-touch.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/tyre-shine-applicator

Got it chucked in for free when I ordered the 500ml tyre shine :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use those sponge/scrubby things for doing the washing up.
Asda do 20 for £1.
Use one for the scrubby side to clean the tyres, then the sponge side of another to apply dressing.
Use them a couple of times then bin 'em. I reckon a minimum of a year for £1. Unless you're weird/unemployed/don't have anything better to do and wash your car every day!

I also sometimes apply by using a paint brush. Depending which dressing I use.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

50p sponge things.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

OK so the search continues but saw someone using one of these on a review recently and tried it myself and seems to work really well


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

i also use one of  these

just be gentle


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

I use one of those round, yellow, Meg's sponge applicators. It's lasted for some time, and shows no signs of degrading, yet. Tyres are a bit rough with all the little raised writing bits and lines, that usually wreck sponges fairly quickly, even if you're only wiping over lightly. This one seems to be OK.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

For all you people that use car sponges and cut them up to use for tyre dressing this offer is for you.

Four car sponges in Asda £1 that's 25p each cut in to four is 6.25p each bargin. Also in your don't use them for tyre dressing you should cheap and throw away after each use.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> i also use one of  these
> 
> just be gentle


That looks pretty much like megs tire applicator


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

Another vote for the 12 for £1 applicator pads from China! Can't go wrong.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I get one of these and cut it up into little pieces.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I get one of these and cut it up into little pieces.


That's what av started to do.

Into 2 or 4 depending on size of sponge


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I use foam washing up pads from Tesco or similar stores just rip off the scouring green bit. Cheap and the right shape.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I use a german applicator pad!! 

Been using it with T1 for months now and it works a treat!!


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> 12 sponges from Iceland for a quid.


lol bargain!!


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

I use at the moment just simple yellow applicator pads.
They're cheap and I use one for over one Year.


----------

